# Merida housing



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Any expats living in merida live in a condo or apt? I know most live in houses.I'm retiring soon & don't need the hassle of upkeep to a house. Want to enjoy my retirement. What are the prices to buy or rent a condo or apt. THX


----------

